# In loving Memory of Alex



## ade555 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello

This is my first thread on this forum and I don't know what to say, some how I'm hoping posting on here will give me some closure and answers, we had our Alex female for 11 years, best companion I would ever want in my life, still remember day we bough her home massive happiness in our life, shortly after arrival of Alex we had our baby girl Olivia, Alex would have gourd her with her own life word's just can't explain, there was lots of ups and downs along the 11 years but the amount of joy in life we had is hard to explain, I'm sure everyone had this, but sadly today at 16.10 :crying: we had to make the hardest decision of life at the moment, she has been deteriorating over the last year with CDRM and today I woke up to find our room to covered in blood, we have taken her to vet and they said that she needed emergency operation as her female parts was filling with blood and puss but due to her already loosing feeling of back legs and episodes of passing fluid and other stuff as she just could feel anything it was time to say goodbye.

I do feel very angry that there was nothing that I could do, there was no money that I could spend that could help her, when we was taking her to vet feels like she knew it, 2 nights ago she managed to crawl upstairs which she hasn't done in last year, and my Wife said I think she come to say goodbye and I said don't be silly. Worst part is I did manage to walk her to that room but just couldn't bring my self up to stay with her for the final moment, I was on floor crying my eyes out, feels like I let her down.

Lots of tears and hopping we made the right decision and she is happy and painless now, Will always think about her.

WHY IS SO HARD :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Alex. She sounded like she led a very happy life with your family. Her material body is gone, but her spirit will always be watching over you. Rest In Peace Alex.....


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. RIP Alex.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Alex! Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. Run free Alex run free sweet girl.


----------

